# Banana is a reliable source of getting dynamic energy



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

1)Reducing Depression:-Banana helps in reducing depression because it contains tryptophan that
can be converted to serotonin and makes feel happy.

2)Constipation and diarrhea:-Banana rich in fiber, so it helps in restoring a normal bowel function
and normalize the digestive tract.

3)Healthy Bones:-Banana is a rich source of various compounds such as fructooligosaccharide.

The compound protects us from unhealthy bacterial infection and increases the calcium absorbing
ability of the body.

4)Blood pressure:-Banana contains high amount of potassium and low sodium. So, it prevents the
body from high blood pressure.

5)Smoking:-Banana contains vitamin B6 and B12,potassium and magnesium. These substances
help to recover the body from the effects of nicotine withdrawal.

6)Mosquito bites:-Banana helps in relieving itching and swelling from mosquito bite by rubbing
banana peel on the affected area.

7)Provides Energy:-Banana is a rich source of vitamins and minerals. Therefore, it is a great
source of natural energy.

8)Maintains Blood level:-Banana helps in maintaining blood level.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder - I need to dehydrate bananas and add them to our supply. Probably should do it sooner rather than later, as the idea of waiting for 'in season' foods to come down in price probably doesn't apply anymore (inflation will negate the difference in the time it takes for bananas to be in season).


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Thanks for the reminder - I need to dehydrate bananas and add them to our supply. Probably should do it sooner rather than later, as the idea of waiting for 'in season' foods to come down in price probably doesn't apply anymore (inflation will negate the difference in the time it takes for bananas to be in season).


Bananas was one of the first things I dehydrated. My biggest problem now is staying out of them.


----------



## radioactivemedia143 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Banana is source of dynamic energy*

This is right Banana is a source of getting dynamic energy.you are absolutely correct.nutrition of the banana that works for many women? Many people give up on different diet programs because a lot of these programs taste bland and so many people tend to cheat on the course. This is because many of these so-called weight loss plans are based on low-calorie intake, which is understandably lacking in taste for many.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

and if you eat a *dozen* of them at once?... they taste the *same* coming back up as they did going down! :lolsmash:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Yuk. *ahem*

Anyway, If you get a muscle cramp eating a banana will help it go away. I believe it's the potassium that does it.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Jason said:


> Anyway, If you get a muscle cramp eating a banana will help it go away. I believe it's the potassium that does it.


That's what my mama always told me.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

I like banana's too but I almost choked this week when a doctor on TV discussing the radiation in Japan said something like " It's about as much radiation as you get from a few days in the sun or eating a banana!" 

I wonder what he meant by that?


----------



## SittingBull (Mar 17, 2011)

geoffreys7 said:


> I like banana's too but I almost choked this week when a doctor on TV discussing the radiation in Japan said something like " It's about as much radiation as you get from a few days in the sun or eating a banana!"
> 
> I wonder what he meant by that?


Potassium is radioactive, bananas are a rich source of potassium


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Jason said:


> Yuk. *ahem*
> 
> Anyway, If you get a muscle cramp eating a banana will help it go away. I believe it's the potassium that does it.


I have been prone to cramps in my legs all my life. I can say that this does indeed help. Also makes you less attractive to mosquitoes looking for a meal! :2thumb:


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

I always had heard it is the other way around with the mosquitos liking it. Then again, old wive's tales often have a way of losing their factual basis.

Oh, and simply because it's yellow, that also increases the radioactivity. I don't recall why (will have to dig into Physics texts) but the color yellow will show more activity on a geiger than a similar object (i.e. plastic ball) of another color.


----------

